# specific excersise for fibro



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

having trouble walking more than 10 min b/c of hip pain. not sure iof it is the joints ( pain from sjorgrens ) or if it is fibbro issue? anyhow, am, having a heck of time trying to find excersis that will work for me and not make me worse. i am gaining weight big time- I have stairs in my home which I am up and down all day- that should count for something , right??? a year ago I was working out at gymn 4 dyas aweek and walking 20-30 min,. now I cangt get around the block without hip pain... my how things change so quickly.God blesslori


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried T'ai Chi or Yoga? They may not look like they burn a lot of calories, but every bit of exercise helps, and if you find a good teacher for either of those you can help to build up the body in ways that let you get back to doing more vigorous activity.With T'ai Chi you want to get instruction on how to not mis-use your knees. Doing it wrong can tweak the knees. Yoga also needs to be done with proper form (well all exercise is that way).If you really only want to do aerobics have you tried walking in water to take the weight off the joints or something like an elliptical machine or exercise bike (try a recumbant one they can be easy on the back) where you don't pound the joints as much. Some people can get hip pain from the elliptical as the feet are a bit apart from the machine so that sometimes isn't right for some people.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

What got me back on my feet was water exercise.HAD to be a very warm water pool and very low impact exercise.The joints are not so impacted this way.............worked for me.Thai


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Water exercise is a GREAT option for many fibro patients. You can actually even do "weight lifting" under the water, with large paddles of different sizes to approximate various amounts of weights. Warm water can be a big help for tight fibro muscles and joints.I've also heard lots of fibro patients that have good success with yoga. I think the gentle stretching must help loosen up all those knots.It's important to think "moderate" exercise, because while exercise is important for a fibro body, it's also especially hard on a fibro body. So any exercise program you start, remember to start slow. Keep your activity to a low level, so that you won't feel negative effects from it afterwards (like being sore or feeling sick). This way, over several weeks or months, you can very gradually increase your exercise levels without suffering a set back or flare up of your symptoms.This is a great article on exercise in fibro patients from WebMD: http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/features...ise-yes-you-canYou might even check your local library. The Arthritis Association has some light exercise videos for arthritis AND fibro patients. One I think was even how to exercise while sitting in a chair - which would greatly reduce the strain on your body.


----------

